# I'm clueless



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I realize CZR behind a name means Czech working line, but what is SFR? Her sire was CZR and dam SFR. I found her mother in the database (I think), but I'm looking at her AKC papers, um, not really knowing what they mean.


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

I think CZR means Czech Republic and SFR is for Slovak Federal Republic (1990-1993), but it was rarelly used. Can you post that pedigree to see if that is it?


----------

